# Platie and the Beast



## Im totally me (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey, I have given up on the pet stores for good (I live in NM, the land of the brainless fish people). I dunno if this is true or false, can Sunset Coral Platies live with Columbian Tetras? Cause after having them together for 6 months, my Tetra ate her, when she slipped into his half of the tank. Bad fish, no...... flakes? 

:fish:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

How big were the platies? The Columbian Tetras are usually a peaceful fish and If they were close in size there should not have been a problem.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Agreed^^^^^^^^


----------



## Im totally me (Aug 5, 2005)

*Platie size*

She was about the size of a neon tetra. She used to pick on him. He is a total fraidy cat. Thats why I can't understand his sudden agresivness. He killed her by dive bombing her. Then he basically ate her like the thanksgiving turkey. Yuck!
I grew up on a farm, so, if it doesn't eat grass, I'm not going to know much about it! 

:smile:


----------

